# Can someone lend me some cash???



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

I'll pay you back I swear.















http://www.carclassic.com/stoc...ng=en


----------



## URQ (Mar 19, 2004)

*Re: Can someone lend me some cash??? (Sepp)*

That is way too much to be asking for a car that has been crashed in the right front and needs a full resto.
The S1 they had at the museum in Vegas was fully restored and they were only asking 100k for it.
Sorry I will not give you the loan.


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: Can someone lend me some cash??? (URQ)*


_Quote, originally posted by *URQ* »_
Sorry I will not give you the loan.


I didn't think my credit rating was too bad..


----------



## teach2 (Aug 3, 2005)

The ad says it has never been crashed.


----------



## URQ (Mar 19, 2004)

*Re: (teach2)*

Look at that photo of the shock tower it looks like it been hit to me?


----------



## nic2k4 (Nov 27, 2004)

*Re: (URQ)*

I think its to get the car lower


----------

